# Gentoo a 64 bit

## Nemesix2001

Salve gente,

 sono stato assente qualche mese dal forum  :Sad:  ... fondamentalmente devo ammettere che avevo tradito gentoo  :Razz:  eh già per un utilizzo come il mio sul mio vecchio portatile mi sono convertito a ubuntu (a mio parere una grandissima distribuzione ma non voglio accendere flame) fondamentalmente per il lungo tempo speso nelle compilazioni...

Ma sono di nuovo qua a dire che gentoo è eccezionale e batte tutte le altre distro di una spanna sul mio nuvo pc!!

Ho deciso di far tornare il mio portatile al suo vero lavoro e di montarmi un fisso... così ho deciso di prendere tutte le cose con cui avrei avuto più problemi con linux giusto per divertirti un pò a sistemare tutto  :Smile: 

No a parte gli scherzi prossimamente posterò i passaggi dell'installazione perchè nel caso in cui abbiate un cd rom esterno un hard disk in sata e una scheda grafica ati le cose potrebbero mettersi abbastanza male.

Detto questo sono rimasto attonito da quanto sia veloce e soprattutto stabile gentoo a 64 bit... davvero ma da dove è uscita?? fantastica davvero fantasticaconsiglierei a chiunque non utilizzi gentoo a lavoro e non sa che pc prendere di scegliere una cpu a 64 bit (meglio amd e farla overclokkare di brutto  :Wink:  ) e installarci su la versione di gentoo a 64 bit sena indugi...ripeto sono entusiasta!!

Un saluto a tutti!

----------

## lavish

Ohilà, come va?  :Very Happy: 

Eheh, gentoo@64bit funziona veramente da dio ora, è la migliore distro per amd64 insieme a suse (IMHO). Soprattutto su IRC, sento molta gente convinta che possa dare problemi, cosa totalmente falsa... io ho la stessa installazione da più di un anno (1 anno e 3 mesi mi pare).... vi assicuro che da marzo 2004 (primo install su amd64 che ho fatto) ad ora, di passi avanti ne sono stati fatti MOLTI  :Razz:  Soprattutto nella disponibilità sw... ora c'è tutto per questa arch! Unico punto a sfavore dei 64bit è che i binari sono notevolmente più grossi... pazienza ;P

Cya!

[EDIT] stavo già per urlare "TRADITOREEEEEEEEEEEEEE", ma poi hai guadagnato punti! rotfl!

----------

## Vendicatore

Anche io uso gentoo@64 da oltre un anno e mezzo e non ho mai avuto grossi problemi

----------

## Scen

Mi associo, è più di un anno che la sto utilizzando e Gentoo@64 macina che è una meraviglia   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## Maxxer

io ho usato Debian per un po' e poi sono passato a Gentoo, decisamente più stabile la seconda

----------

## sorchino

Io invece per 3 giorni ho usato gentoo@64bit e mi son bastati per tornare ai 32.

C'è da dire che molti problemi sarebbero risolvibili, ma avevo a disposizione un solo giorno per installare una distro completa e i 64bit mi hanno fatto perdere diverso tempo e tutto questo per un guadagno prestazionale che in un uso "desktop" non sono tangibili.

Anzi, da quanto ho letto in giro nei giochi (unica applicazione dove sfrutto davvero cpu e gpu) le prestazioni calano.

----------

## Vendicatore

 *Laiho wrote:*   

> Anzi, da quanto ho letto in giro nei giochi (unica applicazione dove sfrutto davvero cpu e gpu) le prestazioni calano.

 

A me sembrano del tutto identiche.

Inoltre ho dei guadagni piu' che apprezzabili facendo fotoritocco con gimp   :Very Happy: 

----------

## otaku

beh per forza, viene ricompilato interamente il SO  :Smile: 

io da un mese ho compilato il sistema con -03 e va che è un piacere

unica pecca?

mancano i win64codecs e i vari plugin per firefox binari (sun, macromedia e compagnia bella)  :Wink: 

 *Laiho wrote:*   

> Anzi, da quanto ho letto in giro nei giochi (unica applicazione dove sfrutto davvero cpu e gpu) le prestazioni calano.

 

ti dirò... gioco tranquillamente a doom3 per linux e a Diablo II LoD (cedega) su battle.net e non noto particolari rallentamenti...

----------

## sorchino

Beh, ovviamente non è che si dimezzano le prestazioni, però bench alla mano avevo visto che c'era una discreta perdita di framerate.

Comunque sia in alcuni ambiti ci sono miglioramenti, ma anche lì si rimane sul "discreto".

Credo poco a chi dice "quanto volano sti 64 bit", visto che sono gli Athlon64 ad essere ottimi processori sia a 32 che a 64bit, ben più performanti nella maggioranza degli utilizzi a P4/AthlonXP di pari frequenza e/o model number.

Poi che Gentoo64 sia la miglior distro 64bit è abbastanza palese, visto che compilando tutto a casa propria si evitano i vari problemi che hanno altre distro nel pacchettizzare il tutto, almeno penso.

----------

## Vendicatore

Beh guarda, all'inizio con le prime librerie di emulazione (termine improprio, in realta' sono dei wrapper) qualche leggera differenza a scapito dei 64bit la vedevi.

Attualmente non c'e' nessuna differenza di rilievo (e te lo dice uno che agli FPS ci ha giocato e per tanto tempo).

La credenza che gli opteron/athlon64 eseguano le applicazioni a 32bit in maniera piu' lenta di quando l'intero sistema è a 32bit è una leggenda metropolitana.   :Wink: 

----------

## lavish

 *Laiho wrote:*   

> Beh, ovviamente non è che si dimezzano le prestazioni, però bench alla mano avevo visto che c'era una discreta perdita di framerate.

 

Mostraci questi bench, poi ne riparliamo  :Wink: 

 *Quote:*   

> Comunque sia in alcuni ambiti ci sono miglioramenti, ma anche lì si rimane sul "discreto".

 

Come si diceva giustamente, nel fotoritocco le prestazioni aumentano di molto! Ma sotto tutti gli ambiti le prestazioni sono migliori attualmente... come media siamo sul 10-15%, non è proprio pochissimo...

 *Quote:*   

> Credo poco a chi dice "quanto volano sti 64 bit", visto che sono gli Athlon64 ad essere ottimi processori sia a 32 che a 64bit, ben più performanti nella maggioranza degli utilizzi a P4/AthlonXP di pari frequenza e/o model number.

 

Sì, sono d'accordo su questo

 *Quote:*   

> Poi che Gentoo64 sia la miglior distro 64bit è abbastanza palese, visto che compilando tutto a casa propria si evitano i vari problemi che hanno altre distro nel pacchettizzare il tutto, almeno penso.

 

Questa affermazione proprio non la capisco.. non dovrebbe essere la stessa cosa per ogni arvhitettura allora   :Question: 

 *otaku wrote:*   

> unica pecca?
> 
> mancano i win64codecs e i vari plugin per firefox binari (sun, macromedia e compagnia bella)

 

Anche qui... problema che non vedo onestamente... per tutti i plug-ins basta usare firefox-bin... per i codecs a 32bit, basta emergere mplayer a 32bit... su bugzilla c'è ttto lo snapshot pronto da scompattare in overlay ed emergere... se questo è uno scazzo, cambiate distro  :Razz:   :Razz:   :Razz: 

(no dai non cambiatela  :Razz: )

Ciao  :Wink: 

----------

## otaku

 *lavish wrote:*   

> Anche qui... problema che non vedo onestamente... per tutti i plug-ins basta usare firefox-bin... per i codecs a 32bit, basta emergere mplayer a 32bit... su bugzilla c'è ttto lo snapshot pronto da scompattare in overlay ed emergere... se questo è uno scazzo, cambiate distro   

 

volevo solo sottolineare che gli unici "problemi" si hanno con le applicazioni closed  :Smile: 

cambiare gentoo?

esistesse un altrenativa a portage... e lo dico dopo aver usato slackware per un annetto; son passato dall'essenziale a tutto  :Wink: 

----------

## lavish

 *otaku wrote:*   

> volevo solo sottolineare che gli unici "problemi" si hanno con le applicazioni closed 

 

Sì certo, comunque ho preso come spunto la tua affermazione per rispondere a Laiho più che altro  :Wink: 

Ciao!

----------

## GiRa

HWUpgrade dice che el prestazioni a risoluzioni basse son confrontabili mentre a risoluzioni alte il gentoo distacca windows. Ovviamente l'ambiente di test ha come processore un Athlon64.

----------

## lavish

 *GiRa wrote:*   

> HWUpgrade dice che el prestazioni a risoluzioni basse son confrontabili mentre a risoluzioni alte il gentoo distacca windows. Ovviamente l'ambiente di test ha come processore un Athlon64.

 

Ne avevamo già parlato.. ad ogni modo è OT perchè stiamo parlando di linux32 vs 64, non di linux(wrapped)32 vs windows 32

----------

## Nemesix2001

ehi ehi, niente sentenze pleaze... il concetto * questo ho un computer nuvo su cui pensavo che avrei provato giusto per smanettamento un os a 64 bit tecnologia che * considerata piuttosto di frontiera... installo gentoo a 64 bit e me ne innamoro dopo due giorni e mi ci affeziono a pelle... chissene frega dei banchmark di quanto sto overclokkando o dei tempi di lancio dei programmi... ho installato una bella distro a 32 bit (ubuntu) e gentoo a 64 bit che mi ha preso di pi*! da qui il mio post.

Per Lavish, dai non sono un traditore ho semrpe portato nel cuore e nelle parole un ottimo ricordo di gentoo tuttavia credo che le distro source based siano una soluzione ideale per un esiguo numero di utenti e un ottima palestra per tanti utenti che vogliono imparare, gentoo * fantastica ma devi essere pronto ad accettare di apsettare 20 minuti per installare un prog e questo non credo sia il futuro dei desktop linux... invece per i 64 bit * tutto un altro discorso qui i vantaggi della compilazione vengono fuori tutti e superano di gran lunga gli svantaggi...probabilmente fino a quando non sar* una tecnologia comune ma per allora credo che ci saranno nuove frontiere e gentoo ha la possibilit* di essere di gran lunga la pi* veloce a inglobarle.

Direi che io chiudo qua salvo insulti prima di suscitare ire dei mod (giustificate  :Razz: ).

Ciaooooo

----------

## sorchino

 *lavish wrote:*   

> Mostraci questi bench, poi ne riparliamo 

 

Avevo trovato qualcosa in giro, ho un esame tra 7 ore... ne riparliam dopodomani mi sa  :Smile: 

 *Quote:*   

> Come si diceva giustamente, nel fotoritocco le prestazioni aumentano di molto! Ma sotto tutti gli ambiti le prestazioni sono migliori attualmente... come media siamo sul 10-15%, non è proprio pochissimo...

 

Anche qui avevo trovato vari pareri contrari, l'esperienza personale dice solo che le glibc e il gcc a 64 bit si eran compilati in un tempo un po' superiore a 64bit, ma magari è stato un caso o che ne so... bench più accurati a fine esami.

 *Quote:*   

>  Questa affermazione proprio non la capisco.. non dovrebbe essere la stessa cosa per ogni arvhitettura allora   

 

Sì, mi son spiegato alla pene di segugio (tm).

Intendevo che le altre distro per pacchettizzare/debuggare/testare i vari pacchetti ci mettono di più rispetto a correggere un semplice ebuild su Gentoo.

ps. lavish torna su irc, su  :Smile: 

----------

## lavish

 *Nemesix2001 wrote:*   

> ehi ehi, niente sentenze pleaze... il concetto....

 

Eh sì, ma lo sai che siamo focosi  :Razz:  Mica possiamo dire: "ok, ci fa piacere che sia così" e basta   :Laughing: 

@ Laiho: io ho un esame fra 2 ore invece   :Laughing:  Ciao in bocca al lupo  :Wink: 

----------

## Mamon

Salve a tutti, sono nuovo del forum, ma un felice e soddisfatto utente gentoo già da un po' di tempo.

Il motivo che mi spinge a consultare voi guru è questo: da poco ho acquistato un nuovo pc che monta un Athlon64, al che ho pensato di installare gentoo nella sua incarnazione a 64 bit, e qui mi vengono i dubbi.

Ho cercato nel forum ma non ho trovato niente che mi togliesse i dubbi, secondo voi va bene compilare il tutto come amd64 o fare la classica compilazione a 32 bit? Lo chiedo perchè ho letto che molte applicazioni non sono disponibili a 64 bit, tra cui anche firefox...

Grazie in anticipo   :Very Happy: 

----------

## mamo

le applicazioni che trovi sono tutte a 64 bit...per il firefox la questione e' diversa perche' devi metterlo a 32 bit perche' senno nn puoi usare il plugin del macromidia flash che e' appunto a 32bit. Stesso discorso per il mplayer che a 64bit nn usa i codec dei wmv9 e quindi devi installare quello a 32bit per usare i win32codecs. Per il resto c'e' tutto infatti io ho tutto a 64bit (tranne i suddetti programmi) e mi trovo molto bene

----------

## Deus Ex

Quoto mamo: solo firefox-bin e mplayer-bin (che sono le versioni precompilate a 32bit dei suddetti due programmi). Per il resto tutto a 64bit.

----------

## Mamon

Bene, a questo punto pero' ho bisogno di un'altra informazione, se scelgo il profilo a 64 bit, come faccio ad installare quei programmi a 32 bit?

----------

## Deus Ex

Solitamente i programmi precompilati a 32 bit hanno il suffisso *-bin. Per cui sarà sufficiente dare un "emerge mplayer-bin" o "emerge mozilla-firefox-bin" per averli belli e installati in qualche... secondo! (se hai una connessione veloce  :Wink:  ).

----------

## Mamon

Bene grazie mille   :Very Happy: 

in effetti ho sempre usato i sorgenti, nemmeno sapevo dei pacchetti-bin di firefox e mplayer...

La connessione? beh, è una velocissima 56K!!!!! ehehehe

Purtroppo il mio paese non è ancora coperto dall'adsl.

La procedura che seguiro' è questa:

1. Installare la distro RR64

2. seguire questa guida: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=216256&start=0&postdays=0&postorder=asc&highlight= per creare una lista di url da emerge -Du world

3. portare la lista a lavoro e darla in pasto a wget con l'adsl

4. portare i pacchetti scaricati a casa e aggiornare il sistema.

----------

## lavish

Fatto il merge del thread di Mamon con questo.

Nel forum ci sono una dozzina di topics sull'argomento comunque  :Wink:  Un altro interessante, è sicuramente: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-306038-start-0.html

----------

## Mamon

mmmmmm.... pero' c'è una cosa a cui non ho pensato.... come vanno i driver nvidia su gentoo a 64 bit?

----------

## lavish

 *Mamon wrote:*   

> mmmmmm.... pero' c'è una cosa a cui non ho pensato.... come vanno i driver nvidia su gentoo a 64 bit?

 divinamente  :Smile: 

----------

## Mamon

Ok, allora sono convito, installazione a 64 bit   :Very Happy: 

----------

## red_michael

 *lavish wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  *otaku wrote:*   unica pecca?
> 
> mancano i win64codecs e i vari plugin per firefox binari (sun, macromedia e compagnia bella) 
> ...

 

Mezzo OT

Potresti postare il link di bugzilla per il plugin di mplayer?

Tnx

----------

## Luca89

 *red_michael wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Mezzo OT
> 
> Potresti postare il link di bugzilla per il plugin di mplayer?
> ...

 

Non è necessario, in portage c'è già il pacchetto "mplayer-bin".

----------

## lavish

 *Luca89 wrote:*   

>  *red_michael wrote:*   
> 
> Mezzo OT
> 
> Potresti postare il link di bugzilla per il plugin di mplayer?
> ...

 

esattamente. Al tempo in cui ho fatto quel post, non c'era il pacchetto in portage  :Wink: 

----------

## Flonaldo

Profondamente deluso dal 64bit, mi riferisco a quello Intel però, per AMD non saprei! Stiamo ancora molto dietro per quanti riguarda gli EM64T   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## lavish

 *Flonaldo wrote:*   

> Profondamente deluso dal 64bit, mi riferisco a quello Intel però, per AMD non saprei! Stiamo ancora molto dietro per quanti riguarda gli EM64T  

 

come mai deluso?

----------

## u238

io sinceramente con il mio athlon64 mi son trovato talmente bene di aver deciso di prendere anche sul laptop un amd64 (turion)  :Very Happy:  vanno che è 1 piacere.. con distcc poi ho installato gentoo in 1 giorno da stage1  :Razz: 

----------

